# Klonopin



## MidnightRambler (May 5, 2007)

Well, I have an appointment with a therapist in a few weeks, my first ever about my dp/dr. I have been to a GP and he reccomended me to a therapist after a few tests.

Recently I went on a flight, though, and I'm terrified of flying. It's one of my biggest fears, so I asked my doctor about that and he prescribed me .5 mg of klonopin to help with the flight. I took it, and about 30 minutes later I noticed that I had stopped obsessing. I'd stopped paying attention to/analyzing everything that I saw or heard. I looked out the window and noticed the sparkles that I see (I think it's called visual snow) were cut down greatly- most of the visual problems that I have were either eliminated or reduced. I felt almost normal during the flight (and yes it helped greatly with flight anxiety). This more or less confirmed that my problem is anxiety, I figured that anyway.

My question is, how strange would it be to mention this to the therapist that I'm going to see? I don't want to go to him sounding like I really want drugs, but when I had it I felt a lot better than I have since this all started. I know you can't just stroll in asking for things, but would it be a good idea to mention this experience?

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

i would deff say mention it, can't hurt can it?


----------



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi MidnightRambler,

I also take Klonopin, 1mg every day. I noticed a great improvement as well when taking it, but my DP/DR is still there. How much improvement do you feel with your symptoms? Did it almost feel like the DP/DR was going away? Thank you!! 

Heather


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm using Xanax.. Every time when I use it, it only works the first time  I now got .25 mg of Xanax a day, I finished it in 3 days instead of 20 days lol  so I bought 1 mg Xanax, 100 pills & paxil & seroquel & sleeping pills thru edrugsnet.co.uk - if they don't want to help me, i will help myself.. life or die..


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Klonopin killed my dp/dr and brain fog i don't have it anymore at all  . So it's been a wonder drug for me. Im still on it over 2 years later but what the hell. It's working as good as it ever did and i get no side effects from it. I wish every psychiatric medication im on worked as consistently and with as little side effects.

Lostsoul becareful with xanax it's the worst benzo to become dependent on. Ive seen people get withdrawals in as little as 4 hours after their last dose. Id go for a longer acting one with a longer half life. Klonopin and valium have pretty long half lives. Especially valium which has a half life of 200 hours although it's shorter acting then klonopin. Ativan isint too bad and is atleast better then xanax.

By the way if i was going to order benzos online id order a fun one  .


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

comfortably numb, did Klonopin also gave you back your feelings? I ordered a shitlot of Klonopin from Thailand   and some Xanax... Klonopin always helps me, but I found there is a huge difference between Klonopin, Rivotril and Clonazepam (generic) and I'm not sure which one worked. Anyway, I'm going to try 4 to 8 mg per day.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

Ended my brain fog.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

lostsoul said:


> comfortably numb, did Klonopin also gave you back your feelings? I ordered a shitlot of Klonopin from Thailand   and some Xanax... Klonopin always helps me, but I found there is a huge difference between Klonopin, Rivotril and Clonazepam (generic) and I'm not sure which one worked. Anyway, I'm going to try 4 to 8 mg per day.


It did give me back my feelings actually. I felt really detached when i had dp/dr and brain fog especially when it was at it's worst. In the months before i had treatment i felt like a ghost or a robot with no emotions i actually did feel like i was totally empty or not there. I thought i was getting schizophrenia. The only feelings i had where horrible anxiety, depression and irritability. I sought treatment because i had no clue what was going on and it was getting so bad going out in a public place was a real chore.

When i got put on clonazepam and the dp/dr and brain fog lifted my feelings came flooding back. It was almost scary at first and took some getting used to because i was so used to living in a fog. The depression and total lack of energy i had for the past few months went away too and i became full of energy. It was not hypomanic energy either because i know what thats like all to well :roll: and benzodiazepines control mania. It was overwelming the first few days but i got used to feeling human again and having emotions.

I have never had brand name rivotril (i live in canada thats what it's called here) but i have not noticed a difference in the various generic brands of clonazepam i get. The only difference i have noticed is that some pills are thicker then other thus they don't melt real good when placed under your tongue so if you want to take them sublingually you have to crush them up. This can lead to wasting some clonazepam in the process and that is nothing but drug abuse :evil: . Gen pharm are the ones that are super thin so they melt really quick with the other brands i just swallow them because i don't bother to crush them up. Im scripted the 2mg ones. You can't get the clonazepam made to be taken sublingually here like you can in the US.

Ive heard that in the US there are some differences in brand name klonopin and some of the generics. Some of the generics are supposed to not work nearly as good from what ive heard. This is not a problem up in canada at all with any pill but it is a frequent problem it seems in the US with more then a few medications.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Are Klonopin and Clonazepam the same drug? Also can people really order these drugs on-line with no prescription?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I just decided to start taking Klonopin again. I've started out taking .5 mg and my doctor said to increase it as I like to see which I feel is the best dose. Just curious for those of you who take it how high of dosages you go up to? Also I have tried snorting it a few times to see how that worked and it does definitely kick in faster that way. Is there any danger in snorting vs. taking orally?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Snorting clonazepam aka klonopin aka rivotril won't work. You will only get effects when it drips down the back of your throat. If you want it to work faster crush it up and put it under your tongue that works rather nicely.

As for doses i went up to 6mg's of clonazepam a day for over a year then i dropped down to 4mg's which is what i am on now. Ive been on it 2 and a half years or so and it still works great im dp/dr and brain fog free.

You can actually go as high as 20mg's a day of clonazepam but i think thats mostly for epilepsy and mania.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm on 0.5mg a day and it's wank... I need more *bites lip*.... MORE"!!!!... lol. I think it would help because the effects of the drug have died down.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

comfortably numb said:


> Snorting clonazepam aka klonopin aka rivotril won't work. You will only get effects when it drips down the back of your throat.


Ahh...the one I was snorting was xanax. Is there any difference between snorting xanax and klonopin? Just curious as to why it doesn't work when you snort Klonopin? I thought it made the drug go to your brain faster. Thanks for the info.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

> Ahh...the one I was snorting was xanax. Is there any difference between snorting xanax and klonopin? Just curious as to why it doesn't work when you snort Klonopin? I thought it made the drug go to your brain faster. Thanks for the info.


Snorting neither will work so no it won't go to your brain faster. It's a waste the only effects you will get is the drip down your throat. Most benzodiazepines do not absorb through your nasal lining and this includes every common benzo. Clonazepam (rivotril, klonopin), alprazolam (xanax), diazepam (valium) and lorazepam (ativan) all will not absorb through your nasal lining. The vast majority of benzodiazepines won't there are only 2 that i can think of off the top of my head that will.

Also since benzos have a really high oral bioavailability of about 90% you can't get any better then that. So snoting them is pointless. I wouldnt mind a few injectable vials of clonazepam, valium or better yet midazolam thats the only other way id take them. They are not water soluble by the way (except for midazolam) so don't even think of trying to inject one of those pills.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

thank you. i took 1 mg orally yesterday and felt pretty good.


----------

